# Guter Service-Partner für Radon Slide 140 7.0



## wilfredo (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe seit ein paar Monaten ein Radon Slide 140 7.0 und suche nun einen kompetenten Service im näheren Umfeld von 47495 Rheinberg. Radon selbst nannte mir den nahesten Servicepartner, zu finden kurz vor dem Mond. Ich bin ja gerne bereit einige Kilometer zu fahren, aber keine 100 Km. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?

Viele Grüße
Wilfried


----------



## filiale (13. Oktober 2014)

Soooo viele Radon Partner gibt es auch nicht...

Ich habe keine Signatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilfredo (13. Oktober 2014)

Es muss ja kein Radon-Partner sein. Ein kompetenter MTB-Schrauberladen reicht mir!


----------



## malben (17. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du Onkel Google nach "Fahrradhändler 47495 Rheinberg" schmeißt er auf anhieb zwei Läden raus:
2 Rad Haus Bunzel und Räderecke Schmitz.
Wenn es richtige Händler sind, du dich dort gut aufgehoben und behandelt fühlst, frag mal an ob Sie einen Service am RADON machen.

Ich hatte bei meinem Händler im Ort auch meine Bikes zum Service abgegeben, obwohl diese im Online Handel erworben wurden.
Lief alles recht problemlos.


----------



## wilfredo (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, 

danke für den Hinweis malben.
Ich kenne beide Läden, möchte mein MTB dort aber nicht so gerne hingeben. Eventuell habe ich ja zu viele unberechtigte Vorurteile, aber irgendwie mangelt es mir dort an ausreichendem Vertrauen. Ein Laden aus der MTB-Scene ist mir lieber. 

Viele Grüße
Wilfried


----------



## Motorecky (16. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ist schon sehr schade. Selbst wenn ich die Liste der in der Nähe befindlichen Servicepartner nutze, komme ich zu einen Sevice Partner in Voerde, der zugemacht hat, einen in Nimwegen der sich nicht meldet.
Habe Radon angeschrieben und um eine Aktuelle Liste Ihrer Service Partner gebeten, den mein Skeen ist noch kein Jahr alt und muss zur Inspektion wegen der Garantie.
Kennt jemand eine gute Bike Werkstatt im Kreis Kleve?
Gruß


----------

